# Casual Voice Acting Work - Fan game



## Iantos (Apr 2, 2019)

Hello everyone!

I am Iantos, and I am looking for some casual voice work for a not-for-profit fan game I'm making, currently under the title 'Captive'.

*The Game*
The title is set in the Star Fox universe, where players take on the role of Fox. Fox and Wolf find themselves out in the middle of nowhere, and essentially left to their own devices for a year. During this year, Fox and Wolf's relationship can change in a number of ways, based on player choice. Wolf's psychology, and physiology, may also shift if the player desires.

*The Job*
Applicants will be auditioning for the role of Wolf, and so ideally, the applicant will ideally be male-sounding, with the ability to sound a bit deeper/gruffer. The work is primarily based on growls, grunts, and laughter - at this stage, there will be very little actual voice lines. There will be around 10 such noises required. As it's a VN, these lines will be used to punctuate lines of dialgoue and the like. So I'm after a variety of emotive responses.

*Compensation*
Successful applicants will be awarded $15USD for thier work, paid into a PayPal of their choice.

*How to Apply*
Simply record a few growls and grunts, and link me the files in the thread below.

If applicants choose, they may try to replicate lines 5, 18, and 29 from the video below if guidance is desired.






Lines will ideally be recorded on a decent recording device - mic, phone, etc.

*Extra Notes*
This title is projected to contain:

- M/M Romance and Sex
- Male Nudity
- Death
- Mental Manipulation
- Master/Slave; extreme Pet Play
- Weight Gain
- Weight Loss
- Muscle Gain
- Muscle Loss

If any of these topics bother you, please do not apply.

Thank you all for your time and consideration.















Character art is by @Bmanunleashed on FA - check out his work!


----------

